# Looking for old utensil holder called the Kitchen Carousel



## schase

Hi, I'm new to your site and only found it because I am trying to track down an old rotating utensil holder called "Kitchen Carousel" made by Garden Way back in the 80s. Anyone seen one, have one they would like to sell?

I have looked on ebay and did not see one, so if anyone out there has one they are willing to part with please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## babetoo

welcome, sorry i have no clue. hang in , someone probably will.

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Hello and welcome to DC!! I have two, but no idea who made em. I also have two carousel spice racks that come in handy as well. I picked em all up at garage sales as I haven't seen them in stores lately either, although they are probably still around.
Out of curiosity, does it have to be by Garden Way and can't be a newer one?


----------



## quicksilver

Welcome schase.
At least 2 other times people have asked the same question here.
I don't think an answer was found, but check out, under the catagory
Cookware and Accessories
8/13/07 &
3/13/08.
Good Luck.


----------



## schase

Thanks for your responses, Garden Gate seems to be the only one who makes the one I'm looking for. It is very sturdy and has 14 compartments on the bottem tier, 7 on the next and slots for knives, finally slots for knives at the top also for the third tier.

I found the name by turning the unit over and it's embossed on one of the bottom rings.


----------



## Maverick2272

Yea that does sound nice, but judging by the other threads very very hard to find.


----------



## Carousel Searcher

Hi. I've just joined 'cos I wanted to reply to your enquiry. I have a very old carousel that you describe and I'm desperately looking for a replacement too. Mine is so old and well-used that the surface is beginning to disintegrate ! I saw one, on Ebay in the US, about a year ago - it was quite cheap, but would have been expensive to send to me here in the UK. I really wish I'd bought it now, though. I've never seen another one and I regularly Google it.
However, I'm going to contact 'Lakeland' - a super supplier of 'all thing kitcheny' here in the UK and ask them if they can track one down or go into production as there is a demand out there. If, eventually, I have any good news, I'll let you know. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hoot

I found this
Sunbeam 24pc. Kitchen Tool Carousel Black White : Utensils : Kitchen Tools & Utensils : Kitchen : HGTV MarketPlace
and this
Amazon.com: Sunbeam 24-Piece Kitchen Carousel Set: Kitchen & Dining
They seem to be the same device.


----------



## Scotch

Here's the one Amazon sells:


----------



## Scotch

One on Ebay for $12.99 plus $9.95 shipping:

KITCHEN CAROUSEL 24 PCS TOOLS NEW IN BOX GADGET SUNBEAM - eBay (item 270201167142 end time May-29-09 00:12:03 PDT)


----------



## Carousel Searcher

Thanks for your suggestions but they're not the ones.


----------



## Carousel Searcher

*Photo of carousel*


I think I can now upload an attatchment photo of the desired carousel..... hopefully....


----------



## schase

*Reply to Carousel Searcher*

Carousel Searcher, Your photo upload is it!! I look forward to anymore information you fine. Great job, this thing is awsome.


----------



## GrillingFool

Pampered Chef used to sell one really similar, but without the knife slits...


----------



## Carousel Searcher

Hi. Yes - I bought a 'Pampered Chef ' one but it's nowhere near as good - it was too lightweight, not as big and didn't hold all the utensils up straight. Still, I made quite a nice profit selling it on Ebay ( every cloud etc....)


----------



## Scotch

Very handy item. I'm supposed it's no longer made (apparently). The closest I could find is this, which has only 3 compartments and doesn't turn:

Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips Utensil Holder - Brushed Stainless: Home & Garden


----------



## licia

I think the one I have is what you are searching for. I've had mine for many years and can't remember how many people have asked for it if I decide to get something else.  It holds so much stuff for the amount of counter space and makes everything accessible.


----------



## Carousel Searcher

_Further to my message saying I would contact 'Lakeland'  - they have replied saying they will keep it on their 'Customer Wish List' - so, just the very slightest hope of replacements being made, then._
_The search continues here in the UK._
_Fingers crossed !_


----------



## Leolady

This is what you are looking for isn't it?






I have 4 of them.  I bought most on Ebay.  Good luck in finding one cause they are rare.  

They were originally made by the Gardenway Co., the same folks who sold garden supplies.  They stopped making them 20 odd years ago.


----------



## Carousel Searcher

Oh ! Leolady  I'm GREEN with envy !!!!!   
How lucky are you?  and all bought on Ebay. eh? You've cornered the market.
If ever you decide to sell - you know who to contact......
Cheers from the UK   ​


----------

